# Front License Plate Mount Idea



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

I guess I need to break down and put a front plate on to keep the cops off my back. I hate the look of the OEM Bracket, so I am looking to do something different:










I already removed the lower grille, I am planning to install Perforated Aluminum along the rear of the opening, then mount the plate in the center. The plate will be recessed in the opening for a subtle, yet legal, look.

I aluminum in the pic that I chopped is polished, but I am thinking of going with Black Powdercoat so that it blends better.

I would like to install an electronic hideaway kit eventually, but this should do for the time being...

What do you guys think?


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I like I have been thinking of the same thing would love to see a electronic hideaway.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Here it is after the Black Powdercoated Perforated Aluminum and with my plate mounted:


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks good. If and when I get a 'fix-it' ticket, I'll do something similar. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Looks good. Sure beats having holes in the bumper. Love to see it if or when you get the hideway. *


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

nice! would post what steps you did to mount it that way (including install of the perforated aluminum) ?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice. All you need is a set of painted SAP grilles to tie the upper and lower look together.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

I will be doing something similar with the upper grilles at some point.

Installation was pretty easy:

I bought the Aluminum in a sheet and cut it to fit. If you look at the attached picture, you will see two vertical pieces towards the center. You can just see the bottom of two bolts in that picture if you look just under the bumper. I ran those two bolts through the holes in the aluminum to hold it on. It is pretty solid attached this way.
To mount the plate, I bought some 1/4" Plastic Expansion Anchors with screws. Popped them in right where I wanted and drove the screws in. Simple as that.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Good job...*

..beats th hell out of drilling holes in the bumper. My GTO had a front plate on it when I bought it, but it is not required in Tennessee. When I removed it, there were _five_ holes in the bumper


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Where did you buy the aluminum at?


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.marketworks.com/StoreFrontProfiles/default.aspx?sfid=56674


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

It can be mounted using zip-ties. No drilling, no holes.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep, but I didn't use zip ties or drill holes. Used existing bolts to secure it.


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

I meant that zip-tie sugestion for those reading this thread who have not modified or removed their factory front grills.

Where your plate is mounted, I think an anal policeman might be able to gig you for your front plate being partially hidden. Hope not though.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, we'll find out. I just did the same mod to my car tonight. I kept the aluminum unpainted though and I thought it looked pretty sharp. I've gotta repair the holes made by the original license plate holder... but we'll wait and see how the po-po take this. I looked from in front and the full plate is visible. I actually wount up drilling two small holes and mounting about 1 inch in front of the aluminum mesh. Pics to come soon... when it's light out.

I used an aluminum "gutter guard" i bought at Lowes for 4.00 (actually have 4 left over...)


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Sounds good, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Any ideas on what to do with the 5 "holes" in my front bumper now? I'll probably just take it to a body shop unless it's something I can do myself.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> Any ideas on what to do with the 5 "holes" in my front bumper now? I'll probably just take it to a body shop unless it's something I can do myself.


*If you don't want to spend major $$$ getting them filled, this site will offer you a solution. Whether you will be happy with it is a different story.

http://www.bumperplugs.com/BPindex.html*


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Those bumper plugs would be a good idea, even if just for short term.

May be cheaper to find a bumper cover without the holes in a scrap yard, than to get it fixed.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay, I think I ran into a problem. I noticed my passenger side headlights weren't on this morning... or seemed dim. I checked when I got to work and sure enough, on the "dim" setting, the dim ligh on the passenger side was not at full brightness, and when I turned on the brights, the passenger side went out. I also noticed the fog lights were just barely on as well. I checked around and the lights themselves are all good. I did find a 4 wire harness that goes right behind the front bumper along the top and RIGHT BEHIND where the license plate once was. I think when I drilled out the stupid rivits they used instead of screws, I knicked the wires. All four had "bare" areas so I stripped em back and reconnected them. That didn't help at all... So tomorrow I'm going to take it to the shop and see if they can find out what's wrong. Any ideas? I couldn't find any other wires behind there?


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Sounds like something is shorted out.....did you make sure that none of those wires were touching each other when you put it back together?


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

yes, all 4 are seperate, and it was only the one area.. I checked the rest of the length of the harness and it's good.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmm......did you check fuses? Maybe something shorted out when you nicked the wires.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Didn't get a chance to... the service dept said it sounded like a short somewhere.. but for the life of me w/o a wire diagram I can't figure out anywhere else it could be. They'll let me know later tonight. I'm also going to get an estimate on repairing the holes.. it'll take 5 bumper plugs at 25.00 each...



There's the picture...


EDIT: Got the car back this afternoon. There was high resistance in two wires and apparently 2 or 3 fuses weren't blown, but something was wrong with them (ya got me on that one). I'm guessing maybe the DRL fuse was one of them. They soldered the wires, replaced the fuses and everythings cool!


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmmm.......Interesting. Glad you got it figured out, though.

It looks good. You should try to do something similar with the upper grilles. I have been considering it, but haven't had time to look into it.

Bumper Plugs are $25 for a pair.....so it would be $75 for 6.


----------

